# very confused



## teresagreen (Oct 6, 2011)

hello I'm teresagreen, I am very new to all this, and to top it all have just brought a Euro Mobil fiat 2004 6 berth, without a manual, please could someone Help, thank you, still find my way round this site its a bit busy!


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Suggest you contact Eura Mobil and ask them to send you a user manual for the relevant model / year. You might want to specify whether you would prefer a PDF version e-mailed (probably free) or a hard copy posted (may have to pay).
Most manufacturers are helpful in this respect.

http://www.euramobil.de/webkontakt.html?&L=1&L=1


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi and welcome Teresa

I've moved this to the Euramobil forum, so you should get plenty of informed advice from other owners.

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This site can be a bit daunting, with so many 'tools' to use and explore.
Best tip would be to take it gently.
On Search Forums (at the top left) click on the magnifying glass to help find things.
Try visiting the site fairly often to watch 'New Posts' and gradually expand your exploration of the menus.
There are often literally hundreds of people using the site at any time of night and day, so like this thread of yours, a great number of people get to see and possibly answer your questions although some times they may fall on stony ground.
As you get more familiar with the site, you may need to ask a question from someone that only applies to you and the other person or is a bit private. Here you may wish to send a personal message which you can get to by clicking on their name.
Have fun and welcome!
Alan


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Our TeresaGreen Too.


----------



## Eddytheeagle (Sep 22, 2011)

*Documentation*

Hi,

I know that this is an old post but, while getting to grips with my own recently purchased 2001 656LS Activa, I thought that I would trawl through all the posts looking for helpful information and to see if there are situations where I might be able to help.

I contacted Eura Mobil some time ago with some questions about the electrical equipment in my van. In response they sent me a User Manual and Technical Documentation for Activas, Conturas and Integras. It is dated 2004 but ties in OK, so far, with the equipment in my van. If it would be helpful to you or anyone else then please get in touch and I will get a copy to you.

Best Wishes

Eddy


----------

